# Need Truck!



## Tired Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

Need some help!
My truck went south! I have clients waiting to have their snow removed and
my truck died - anyone know where I can rent a p/up with plow?????


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try your local hertz or possibly rent a skidsteer from an equipment company.

Otherwise call a local plow company to have them plow your accounts.

Good luck!


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I,m not sure if they do it inthe chicago area but Hertz rental actually has plow trucks for rent . If you check craigslist you,ll find a ton of guys looking for sub work . It might be worth hiring someone just to bail you out and keep customers happy.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

tired dog were are the accounts at, im in carol stream area i can travel but not to far because i can get called at anytime but i can give ya a hand!


----------



## Tired Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks everyone... clients are in Chicago and south burbs
FYI - Hertz/Penske does NOT rent plows - getting very frustated here...


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Did you get your truck going? I 'd be glad to help,if only closer. Whats your handle New Boss.(On the Galaxy939.)


----------

